# step children and my mother



## User0604 (Dec 27, 2009)

My wife and I have been together for 3 years now. She has a 15 years old daughter and a 19 year old son. I treat and care for them as my own, and they return the love to me. One issue though, has been my mother. From the beginining, they didnt want anything to do with them, for reasons unknown. Maybe they thought they didnt need another set of grandparents. Maybe it's because they dont go out and blow alot of money on them like thier real grandmother does. Everytime my mother visits, which isnt much, they run and hide in thier rooms, which i think is very rude. So my mother thinks they are rude and brats. My mother got the daughter a xmas gift this year and came over when daughter was at her dads for the day. She recieved it the next day and she (daughter) told me to tell my mother "thanks". I laughed and said "ME tell her?" This happened last year too. Daughters mom (my wife) told her to be sure to thank my mom for the gift....never happened. I think it is rude to tell me to tell my mother she said thank you when she can call her herself and say it. BUT her mother sides with her and tells me I crossed the line by thinking she should do it.


----------



## cherylbd (Dec 26, 2009)

I wouldn't worry, It'll take some time,It's hard to blend families, and both sides my have their opinions, both feeling theirs is right, no matter, as time goes on and the kids get older things will get better. There are trully other things to worry about when it comes to children, just wait....


----------

